# Family session, Boulder, CO



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

CCs are always welcome


----------



## NYDtv (Oct 19, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty nice man. When were these taken? We have basically no leaves here anymore.. The trees are all bare and all the colors are gone. Makes the Family sessions... not so Vibrant.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 19, 2011)

CU Boulder campus


----------



## ghache (Oct 19, 2011)

really nice set ! they seems so relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice casual set Schwetty; well shot.  I'm curious though, why so centered?


----------



## ghache (Oct 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nice casual set Schwetty; well shot. I'm curious though, why so centered?



I am not sure about Schwetty but one thing i learned from shooting portraits that might end up cropped in 4X6, 5X7 8X10 and all kind of different size can be an issue if you shoot off center and tightly framed. I try to leave some space for some cropping so your perfectly framed shot in camera doesnt look like **** cropped at 8X10. 

for familly portraits, i shoot fat and centered most of the time. Then i crop the way i want.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks John.  There are a lot of photos.  My favorites just happened to be the centered ones.  But you are right.. i didnt take enough not centered.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 19, 2011)

My only complaint is that in some, the highlights are a touch too hot.  Other than that, very well done.  Which lens did you used?


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice stuff. Specially like #6 - very natural, which is often the hardest part in our jobs, making the subs. feel relaxed so they don't tense up. Tend to agree, possibly, about the highlights, but it's really only a personal preference thing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 23, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> My only complaint is that in some, the highlights are a touch too hot.  Other than that, very well done.  *Which lens did you used?*



*Which lens did you used? *

I'd guess he use 135mm f/2


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 25, 2011)

Does that 135L ever leave your body? Nice shots man, love the low down perspective :thumbup:


----------



## josephe (Nov 24, 2011)

This session is awesome.  I am sure the client was very happy with the choices they got.  Keep up the good work.  And thank you fr giving me some ideas for my next outdoor session.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 24, 2011)

My Schwetty lies over the ocean.
My Schwetty lies over the sea.
Won't you please bring back my Schwetty to me?

Everybody sing!

Ohhhh, bring back...
Bring back...
Bring back my Schwetty to me!


----------



## camz (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah this place is too quiet without our usagani stalker..lol

He's lurking around FM and POTN more nowadays.


----------



## Mark_McCall (Nov 24, 2011)

OOHhhh my....these are beautiful. 

I'd sell this as my own any day. 
*Outstanding* set of family images. 

Expression, mood, location and technique all come together to create an adorable series. I'll bet the family went crazy over them. 

Two nitpicks....and they are small given the overall quality of what you've captured. 
I'd tight up the crop a bit, and image #1 has mom's legs folded up like a lawn chair. Loosen Mom's folded legs for a more pleasing portrait. 

WOW....great work.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 23, 2011)

oh.. just realized the new responses.  Thanks for the kind words Mark.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 23, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> My Schwetty lies over the ocean.
> My Schwetty lies over the sea.
> Won't you please bring back my Schwetty to me?
> 
> ...


----------



## bazooka (Dec 23, 2011)

Quick question, were these available light only?

Excellent work, #3 is my fave.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, all available light.  Blue sky on one side, diffused sun by the cloud on the other side.  Automatic no flash!


----------

